# Nouvel iPad : Apple prêt à rembourser les acheteurs



## bricbroc (28 Mars 2012)

*Juridique - Poursuivi par les  autorités australiennes pour publicité mensongère concernant la fonction  4G de sa tablette, Apple veut désamorcer la crise en remboursant les  acheteurs qui le souhaitent. *

Fait assez inhabituel, Apple a décidé de proposer de rembourser les clients australiens ayant acheté le nouvel iPad 4G. Une décision qui fait suite à la plainte pour publicité mensongère déposée par, l'Australian Competition and Consumer Commission (ACC). 
Lautorité de la concurrence estime quApple na pas assez clairement informé les consommateurs que la version 4G de son nouvel iPad nétait pas compatible avec le réseau 4G déployé en Australie. Cette option nest pour le moment disponible quaux États-Unis. LACC réclame que les clients soient avertis « sur les capacités réelles de la tablette » et que ceux qui s'estiment lésés soient dédommagés. 
Une demande immédiatement entendue puisque lavocat représentant Apple en Australie a dores et déjà indiqué que la marque allait envoyer un courriel à chaque client ayant acheté le nouvel iPad afin de leur proposer un remboursement intégral. (Eureka Presse)

Source


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (29 Mars 2012)

Ils n'ont pas nos 14 jours de délai de rétractation les Australiens?


----------



## bricbroc (29 Mars 2012)

Apple veut s'assurer que tout ceux qui sont concernés disposent des mêmes droits.

De plus, en France je ne suis pas certain que la notion de "délai de rétractation" soit la même pour tout le monde  : 


canal de vente utilisé
mode de paiement
vente / location
etc
Les 14 jours c'est pour qui 

Edit : La Suède et l'Angleterre risquent de faire comme l'Australie


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (29 Mars 2012)

En France c'est pour tout achat effectué sur l'Apple Store, qu'il soit physique ou en ligne et quel que soit le moyen de paiement utilisé. Soit 95% des achats d'iPAd^^. Apple se réservant le gros des stocks (en France en tout cas).

Oui du coup sont exclus tout ceux qui ont acheté dans d'autres magasins (Fnac, Darty...) ou même chez les opérateurs.


----------



## cowpilot (29 Mars 2012)

c'est pas une première... déjà SJ avait proposé le remboursement de l'iphone 4 après l'annonce du problème d'antenne. AU final ils ont eu 1/3 des remboursement par rapport au 3gs, donc c'est plutôt payant ;-)


----------

